# Plow wings on Meyer Homeplow



## vadersi (Oct 1, 2011)

I know it's called a HomePlow for a reason, but I need it a little wider. Would be nice to have just 4-6" on each side angled. are the Pro Wings about 60lbs? Thats what I seem to be coming up with on the net. (shipping weight at least) Think the plow is strong enough to support the added weight? I have nothing but good things to say about this plow. I only do a couple family members drive ways, but I work at a Honda dealer that that has over 300 cars on the lot and have plowed it with 24" snow with a few drifts. we also have a bobcat with box plow and a chevy 2500 with western. Haven't used the cat this year yet. I did make the core support a bit stronger for the mount.I know the strengthening worked because I hit a few parking blocks at 15mph :{. put it on the Carliner bench and all measurements were right on and alignment, but the angle clevis pin was bent so bad I had to use a air hammer to remove it.
Here is a pic 05 pilot, 2"lift, 31" General AT2 Grabbers
Thanks


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

HOME PLOW...that should be your first clue....something to make cleaning your driveway easier....15 mph on a light duty plow!


----------



## vadersi (Oct 1, 2011)

Someone has to see how much abuse it will take! With the little snow we had not really worried if something fails. I'll just break out one of my snowblowers. The reason I ask isn't to do commercial lots. It's because my in-laws drive way has a turn at top inbetween two buildings . And if I had 6" on each side that were angled it would make it a lot easier to do in one push.


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

Who lifts a pilot? LOL


----------



## White Gardens (Oct 29, 2008)

plowguy43;1438906 said:


> Who lifts a pilot? LOL


I think it looks sweet. I'm been contemplating adding a couple of inches to my wife's ford Freestyle and putting on some aggressive tires.

...


----------



## cwby_ram (Jan 15, 2011)

That looks pretty cool. I kinda wanna see it with wings.


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

White Gardens;1438918 said:


> I think it looks sweet. I'm been contemplating adding a couple of inches to my wife's ford Freestyle and putting on some aggressive tires.
> 
> ...


Thats awesome. ussmileyflag


----------



## goel (Nov 23, 2010)

Sure, try it - add the pro wings. Worst case, just adding 1 side will give you 10 inches of extra width.

The only thing I would question is if they are higher than your plow and will fit in the curve.


----------



## Diesel_brad (Sep 20, 2010)

The Buyers wings will bolt on but the STUPID "auto angling" will have you pushing the snow the wrong way

here is my Western SUV(6.5' light duty) blade with the Buyers wings installed. Now is 8'5"


----------



## linycctitan (Aug 13, 2007)

As far as I know Buyers does not recommend the Pro Wings for the Meyer tm series blade which is built more sturdy than the Homeplow. Personally I think the issues will be the lack of thickness on the moldboard to provide proper support for the wing, and adding almost 20" of snow carrying to that setup, especially with a heavier snowfall, would push it past its limits. Just my opinion tho.


----------



## jhall22guitar (Dec 11, 2011)

I would love to lift my moms freestyle. Its to low to the ground. Nothing better than being high up!


----------



## EdNewman (Jan 27, 2004)

I bent the moldboard on mine within 12 hours, a few more reinforcements and it is better. The drive pro uses the same frame. You can probably buy a wider moldboard and go with that. A but more money but will be stronger.


----------

